# [EOM]  Additional Lists



## Kannik (Mar 8, 2003)

I think Elements of Magic is a fantastic take on an alt.magic and flexible.magic system.... and we're all eagerly awaiting the FAQ.  }:>  And the next book... 

... until then I've whipped up Further Tomes of E.O.M. to add in a few more lists and options to E.O.M.  Three sections:  Alter Environment [Element] lists (which can do a variety of effects based on the 5 primary elements, such as fog, increase temperature, stone shape, etc), a series of 'regular' lists (such as telekenisis, distortion, movement, hand spells, etc), and a light/shadow pair of lists, negate sound/voice set of lists and an alternate for Evoke [Sound].  

Just a start to some ideas banging around inside my head.  }  Just to tie us over until the FAQ/Next Book.

http://boreal.catsden.net/RPG/d20-tomeseom.pdf

Comments welcome (and desired!)

Enjoy,

Kannik


----------



## Verequus (Mar 8, 2003)

I like your ideas. But you wanted also some comments  .

1. The Alter Environment spell lists with two decriptors should be only casted with the combination of the separate spell lists, not only one of them.

2. Not all elements aren't covered with Alter Environment lists.

3. I thought that Alter Size could be covered with Polymorph Biomatter, but I don't know if an Outsider is Biomatter. So it's acceptable.

4. Most spell lists cover only a very narrow window of effects. Dazzle is IMO a too small list and could probably an effect of another spell list (or a combination of these).

5. [Element] Shield: Okay, there aren't all effects of the PH covered, but there shouldn't be a spell list inflation. The effects can be simulated through a combination Evoke [Element], Abjure [Element] (for protecting for Evoke [Element]) and Abjure [opposite Element] (for protecting against Fire, if you use Water). I don't know if one is protected against one element whether he he is more vulnerable against a attack with the opposite element but the description in the Abjure paragraph is definitely wrong.

6. Light and Shadow should be special applications of the appropriate Evoke [Element] list.

7. Cancel Sound and Voice Projection are special applications of the Polymorph Sound list and for messaging there exist the Telepathy lists. I don't think that the damage lists for Evoke (Area) Sound should be changed. A Sound missile is like a Force missile and deafness should be covered with the elemental side effects.

P.S.: Are you from Germany?


----------



## Kannik (Mar 11, 2003)

*Unleash!*

-g-  Thanks a tonne for the comments }:>  Let me see... 


1.  Oops -- I realize now it isn't completely explicit, for indeed that is what I meant }    One can only cast the combo-lists if you posess both lists in the []s.  I will make that more clear... 

2.  I was planning on doing all the lists, but decided to do the basic ones first, and tack on the others later, mainly because my mind wasn't as forthcoming with effects/possiblities for all the elements   (Though if I could take a good solid hour to do it, I could probably come up with enough to make some more lists).  You have me convinced now... I shall do it!

3.  -nods-  It can be covered by Polymorph, but I believe (I just realized I forgot to double check to be sure) that this Enlarge list allows for a greater enlargement than the polymorph.  Its a polymorph with a narrower range, but greater ability within that range.  }

4.  Some of the lists are quite sparse, yes... I'll have to look into combining them if appropriate... 

5.  Hmmm.  I do not believe (unless I didn't read somethign right) that you can create a damage shield with Evoke [Element], ie, damage is taken by the target when they attack you.... the abjures do exist, of course.  Are you suggesting that the abjures shouldn't be in there, and it should be simply a damage shield, and if the person wants an abjure with it, they should cast that?

6.  I'd be willing to allow that.  }

7.  Realllly... one can use polymorph [sound] as a silence?  I think I missed that...    And I do suppose message could be done with telepathy (fx: whisper).  Hmm.  Need to revisit those...

Insofar as the Evoke, while the deafness could be written-in as a new part of the side effects (currently it is not really), I really wanted to also focus on the different damages it would do esp. to crystaline structures et al;  a way to replicate the shout/shatter spells without creating a list specifically for those.  }

8.  No, but my father is.  }


Thanks again!  As I mentioned I do plan on adding more and updating it, so every comment will help me to tweak it better }:>

Kannik


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 11, 2003)

could ytou post an easyprint version (without the bckground pic ?)
thanx a lot !


----------



## Verequus (Mar 11, 2003)

There is no Elemental shield version in Evoke [Element], but I thought this could be a new application. But I now think that it should be a variation of Evoke Area [Element]'s pillar version. And the Abjure [Element] is necessary because one would be damaged through the shield itself otherwise. But it could be defined that all damage goes only in one direction.

To the abjures (examples with fire shield): If you had the effect of Abjure Fire then you are protected against fire and not against ice. For the protection against ice, you need Abjure Ice. Read your definition of Element Shield and you will know what I mean  . Otherwise your interpretation is correct.

8. So you are an American?


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 11, 2003)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> To the abjures (examples with fire shield): If you had the effect of Abjure Fire then you are protected against fire and not against ice. For the protection against ice, you need Abjure Ice. Read your definition of Element Shield and you will know what I mean  . Otherwise your interpretation is correct.




yup that's why a new way to cast the infuse creature with element could be create  (but this spell list is already sooo powerfull )


----------



## Kannik (Mar 15, 2003)

r-kelleg -- sure, I will make a backgroundless version (have been meaning too, actually }  I'll do it early next week (out this weekend)...

re:  [Element] Shield -- I had originally thought of making part of Infuse [Creature] with [Element], but as you said, it was already too powerful   Unless I missed it, there are no rules for creating damage effects that last over a few rounds (non-instantaneous damage durations), so maybe a whole list for such things would be good, which would allow for range 0 areas (ie [element] shield) or ray attack vs one person (ie Acid Arrow) or the like.  Then you would need the Abjure to protect yourself from the damage too if you wanted that.  Hmm.  I'll look into it some more.  }

I'm not an American either.  }   I am Canadian, as it turns out...

Kannik


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 18, 2003)

thanx a lot.
I really like the element shield. a must


----------



## Kannik (Mar 25, 2003)

r-kelleg said:
			
		

> *could ytou post an easyprint version (without the bckground pic ?)
> thanx a lot ! *




No background version is up (finally)  }

http://boreal.catsden.net/RPG/d20-tomeseom-nb.pdf


Kannik  }


----------



## Verequus (Mar 25, 2003)

Till when your revised lists will be finished? I looked into the easyprint version and the text is the same.

Also I wonder what the smiley } means...


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 25, 2003)

thanx a lot.
I think that the smilley is an evil smile


----------



## Kannik (Mar 26, 2003)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> *Till when your revised lists will be finished? I looked into the easyprint version and the text is the same.
> 
> Also I wonder what the smiley } means... *




Greetings all... 

Alas I haven't had a chance to update it yet;  I've been doing some editing/playtesting/reviewing for a game company recently and that has sucked back an amazing amount of time (mainly all of what time I can label as 'free' these days ) so my other, personal RPG projects have languished on the back burner.  There is probably about another month in the reviewing to be done, followed by a quick vacation--so I hope to start working on the update in May.  }:/

Hehe... the }  in my smiley, while I have seen it used as horns, in this case are the ear tufts of a lynx , per my avatar pic.  }

Kannik


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 27, 2003)

*my comments*

here are  my comments on your work.

they are negatives and positives comments

- I don't really see the goal of the alter environnemnt.
Most of the effect described can be obtained with other spell list (evoke area or abjure...)

- Alter size. can be done with polymorph [creature] or polymorph [biomatter] (if we accept that living creatures are made of  biomatter element). Anyway, the strengh bonus is far more too important in comparison with the PHB spell (enlarge) that limits the size to 150% of the original size and gives +1 STR bonus for every 20% (so you can get only +2)
here how I would have done this list
lvl     size increase                  STR         target        duration
0       10%                               0             perso           1r/lvl
1       10%/level (max40%)    +1/20%      1               1min/lvl
2       10%/level (max60%)    +1/20%      1               1min/lvl
3       10%/level (max100%)  +1/20%      1               1min/lvl
4       10%/level (max40%)    +1/20%      30'radius   1r/lvl
5       10%/level (max60%)    +1/20%      30'radius   1r/lvl
6       10%/level (max100%)  +1/20%      30'radius   1r/lvl
7       10%/level (max40%)    +1/20%      30'radius   1min/lvl
8       10%/level (max60%)    +1/20%      30'radius   1min/lvl
9       10%/level (max100%)  +1/20%      30'radius   1min/lvl
this list should alos be used for "reduce"

- control gravity effect can be obtain with the infuse creature with air, sonnic and few others (fly, feather fall)

+ Dazzle  sound good to me  

- distotion . U shouldn't give a better bonnus than "blur" at the same lvl.

+ Element shield. A must. I would have increase the rresistance to opposite element. (something like elemental protection. i.e. some hitpoint/round with a maxium that can be absorbed). aout damage, if the weapon is metalic, heat and electricity damage can be conducted to their wielder even if she/she have a reach...

+ Hand magic. sounds good too. 

+movment is a must aswell.  but haste does not gives a bonus to reflex save. it gives a +4 Dodge ac bonus. and you might prepare for the 3.5version and says that it gives only one bonus attack (instead of one partial action)

+polychromatic is good too 

+telekinesis is ok

- light and shadow can be done with infuse object with [element]

-silence can be done with abjure sonic ?


In conclusion. you have some very good ideas that need to be precised and, most of all, reduce in power

my 0.02 euro


----------



## Kannik (Apr 13, 2003)

Heyo  }

Alter Environment was an attempt to group together some minor spell effects that are (mostly) not covered by other lists right now.  I included some overlap (such as shape stone/etc vs polymorph [element]) for completeness sake, as an alternative, to beef up the number of possible abilities in the list, etc.  Of course, the reverse could be done -- _take the things done in the alter environment and make it part of the polymorph [element[ lists_.  I think in the end I may not have looked to see exactly how much overlap there was -- I did not think it would be that horrible an issue, given that the other 'dedicated' lists were likely more powerful in some ways, while this gave a lot of nice little things that worked on a more base level interacting with the element.  But I'm open to revisiting it.  And I will.  }

-Enlarge can be done with polymorph, but I believe the Enlarge/Reduce spell did more enlargement/reducing than could be done with polyorph, because of the more limited focus.  I'll double check the strength, but I do believe I based it on the rules given in the Monster Manual for growth/size changes and increases of strength.

Control Gravity;  again, could be covered by other spells, but this allows things such as reverse gravity, and affecting a large area rather than trying to infuse a bunch with air.

Distoriton - I believe I let it go a bit higher due to other spells influence/abiilities, plus the reduced duration, and for overall scaling.  But I will give it another go, as looking at it again bothers me as well.

I'm not sure abjure sonic can work on a large area, though

Sorry for this quick response... I'm actually writing quickly so that I can eat and go game!  }:>  That's a valid excuse, right?  }:>

Thanks for the comments!  I've got lots to think about for v1.5...

Kannik


----------

